# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  تبدیل .swf به .fla

## sara_t

سلام دوستان
من یه فایل .swf دارم که با sSothink SWF Decompiler تبدیل به .fla کردم.
اما وقتی اونو توی فلش باز میکنم خطا میده و باز نمیشه.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. من فایل .swf رو ضمیمه میکنم.
با تشکر

----------


## sara_t

frame3.rar
ببخشید فراموش کردم فایل رو بذارم

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام

بفرما

فلش سی اس 5

----------


## mahdi-fathi

سلام 

آقا جواد با چه نرم افزار این کارو کردی میشه بگین .

----------


## ASedJavad

با همون Sothink SWF Decompiler

----------


## mahdi-fathi

مراحل تبدیل swf به fla رو میشه بگین تو این برنامه . که یه fla کامل داشته باشیم ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی کنی

----------

